
Spain to Ban the Sale of All Gas-Powered Cars by 2040 - kaboro
https://earther.gizmodo.com/spain-to-ban-the-sale-of-all-gas-powered-cars-by-2040-1830416355
======
toomuchtodo
Jurisdictions banning fossil fuel cars.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_banning_foss...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_banning_fossil_fuel_vehicles#List_of_countries)

------
mtgx
The _sale_ of all gas-powered cars should probably be banned more like by
2030. I figure there will be plenty of cheap EVs by then.

However, even these conservative policy roadmaps are helpful because at least
they give a warning to the industry that they need to start developing and
advancing EV tech _right now_ and not wait another say 10 years to start.

~~~
robertsd247
Agreed. I want to see a lot more investment in public transit as well.

------
skeptic_69
too little too late but better than nothing.

~~~
antibland
If "too late" basically means the planet rapidly and inexorably tailspins into
our global extinction, how is this better than nothing?

~~~
mattzito
I think "too late" could mean "too late to avoid a massively destructive
economic catastrophe" without meaning "global extinction".

~~~
skeptic_69
yep.

------
tarns
2040? That won't fly, next presidents will push that date probably. Current
president wasn't even elected.

